# galveston seawall



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

took a cruise, went east from about 21 street to 10th, saw a total of 6 waders , one came out with his limit caught with croakers, another using live shrimp under cork was catching after he just got started , didnt see the others doing any good with lures, water was kinda breaking on them but not too bad , the picture i took was showing some breakers but wasnt that way most the time, jus kinda rollers


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

water looked great this evning, tide seemed to be moving in quik as these guys corks and bait buckets were tugging west , might be great in the morning if winds dont pick up too bad


----------

